# Quick And Dirty Calvinism



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 17, 2007)

Phil Johnson has an excellent critique of the current bashing of Calvinism and some of the reasons it's come about:

http://phillipjohnson.blogspot.com/2005/06/quick-and-dirty-calvinism.html


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 17, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Phil Johnson has an excellent critique of the current bashing of Calvinism and some of the reasons it's come about:
> 
> http://phillipjohnson.blogspot.com/2005/06/quick-and-dirty-calvinism.html



You're always gonna have some of this. Yes Carpenters stuff is goofy; but anyone w/ any degree of intelligence will figure that out after reviewing his stuff. I don't know a whole lot about 5 Sola's discussion Board so I can't say. This board has it's Ills; I could be one of them! 

In regards to Johnson's article: I believe he is missing an important factor. That being, the junk out there that is much worse than hyper Calvinism; in many ways, the other junk is the actual virus and these hypers or those bordering upon, are in fact trying to eradicate these ills with an inflated Calvinism. Jesus is Calvinism! The world hates Jesus. The world will hate Calvinism. Calvinism is at odds w/ the masses, the majority; the emergent church and the FV. This is why people hate Calvinism; it signals out their error; people hate to have their sins sniffed out. Middle of the ground, to me, is whimpy and a greater problem! It is more viral and insidious. A theologically sound Calvinist today is one who is tolerant; thats the key word, TOLERANT. If you're not tolerant, you're hyper. If you're church is liturgical, you're hyper. If you sing only Psalms, you're hyper. If you mention the phrase "Double Predestination", you're hyper. I promise you this, I'd rather be called a HC than someone who elbows up with R. Warren or C. Smith and considered _tolerant_. When Jesus cleansed His temple, was He tolerant?

Reformation is painful. reformation will cut. Is is like having surgery. Not so much in Calvins day as in ours; unfortunately, theologically, so much tumor needs cutting away when one comes to a reformed congregation. Many times, the tumors are auditory. Churches that just lie back and are at ease like they are a vacation resort are putrid and Christ calls them lukewarm! 

Amos 6:1 KJV Amos 6:1 Woe to them that are at ease in Zion, and trust in the mountain of Samaria, which are named chief of the nations, to whom the house of Israel came!


Over all, Johnson gets his point across; however, aside from nut jobs like those mentioned, how do we know that Johnson is not just as well becoming brainwashed in the other extreme under the blurring flag of tolerance? I wonder If Calvin would think liturgy is hyper; or Psalm singing? I wonder what Calvins response would be if he wandered into any church here in America; would he find any hyper? Here's a question: Is the mainstream church reforming or are they heading in the other direction? Just look at the PCA or any large Church group and use that as a litmus test.


----------



## Magma2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Scott Bushey said:


> You're always gonna have some of this. Yes Carpenters stuff is goofy; but anyone w/ any degree of intelligence will figure that out after reviewing his stuff. I don't know a whole lot about 5 Sola's discussion Board so I can't say.



 
And not just with the above, but your entire post. Can't add anything other than Johnson just can't seem to help blaming everything on his favorite bugaboo "hyper-Calvinism." Of course the problem he laments could not possibly be due to his own "hypo-Calvinism" where the implied Arminianism of the so-called "well meant offer" is the held up as the presumed key to "evangelism." Well, if Arminianism is necessary for evangelism, perhaps the rest of the package has some merits? 

While it's easy to point fingers, I don't think there are many who are fooled for very long by Marc Carpenter who even says he's no Calvinist. The great thing about Carpenter is that the core of his theology guarantees that the only two Christians left will be Marc and his dog and one of them has to go. I heard that even his most devoted follower, Andrew Bain, was purged from his little cult not that long ago. 

5Solas is equally transparent. While the name might attract some initial interest (it did for me, that and their seeming sympathies for the work of Gordon Clark), it doesn't take long to figure out that the first of the five solas is rejected completely (hardly Scripturalism in action) and that the mods are intent on furthering a very odd version of hyper-dispensationalism. 

OK, the internet is a weird place and everyone who wants one can start a blog, run a website and create a discussion board. So some men who seemed initially attracted to the Reformed faith now reject it. Big deal. Maybe part of the problem is that too many people have blogs and just need something to fill the space?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 17, 2007)

I'll admit there have been some times in my experience as a Calvinist (especially my "cage phase") when I was less than charitable. But as I've grown in grace (which admitedly is not as much as I should have, I still have many issues with which I deal) I've felt my heart become softer, my hatred of my sin become hotter. And my love for my God and my fellow man become larger by the grace of God.

I've had experience with people like those to whom Mr Johnson is refering. One only need live in the Roanoke Valley with the number of hardshell churches around to meet someone like this. And this was before internet forums were ever heard of. 

I think these forums have merely given an outlet for some who have leanings in that direction. Still I wouldn't dismiss them entirely as I've met many on these that have a big heart for God and for mankind.

Grace and Peace.


----------

